# Make over and remodel on lake tanganyika



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s been a while since I have been on here and I wanted to do a quick write up and update on my tank that IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve had for just about 3 years now. WhatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s changed on the tank? EVERYTHING! 
In the past 6 months I have built and installed the following:

>Automatic Canopy lift system 
>Automatic water changing system 
>10 gallon and 20 gallon tank added below stand 
>Newly built 3D background 
>Reef keeper monitor 
>D.I.Y. thermostat that turns on a fan for under the stand
>Lighting 
>Substrate

*Automatic Canopy Lift System:*










I wanted to build something that would make my life a little easier when doing maintenance on my aquarium. A normal day of moving decorations or cleaning glass would mean I would have to remove the canopy to get to the bottom of the tank. My arms are not very long and I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t reach the bottom unless the canopy is off. While removing the canopy I would also have to disconnect the wires from the lights before moving the canopy. I did this for years now and thought this is really a pain to do all the time even when the canopy weighs over 60 pounds with lights. So hereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s what I came up with:

(2) 2x 2 posts 
(2) Heavy duty drawer sliders
(1) Linear actuator 
(1) DC power supply 
(2) Shelf brackets
(1) Rocker switch

I put this together in a couple of hours and had it all dialed in a day. It wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t hard to do and this is probably my favorite thing about the tank and people are always amazed to see it in action. I now can access everything I need to from the top and I do not have to disconnect any wires anymore and itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s as easy as a flip of a switch.









*Automatic Water Changer System:*


























For the longest time I used to change my water in my 55 gallon tank with a hose and buckets. Then when I got my 110 gallon tall tank I came up with the idea of using a mag drive pump and a 20 gallon brute trash can filled with treated water with a heater and circulation pump. I would flip a couple valves and drain the tank in minutes running a garden hose out the door and then flip another valve to fill her back up with plumbing that was behind the 3d background. 

















I thought this was the best and easiest way but it wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t working out to well when IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve been working 7 days a week and 12 hr days. So I read up on automatic water changer systems and started building it since I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have much time to do water changes myself. The parts that I needed to build this were:

(1)Brass self tapping valve
(1) 25Ã¢â‚¬â„¢ Ã‚Â¼Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

heres a couple shots of the tank and fish.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I love reading posts like this. Thanks for sharing the details of your set up. Lots of great information and ideas to consider.

I can't wait to see the 240G in wall build thread. opcorn:


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

My wife thinks I'm a crazy person for taking the time to paint the back of my tank and feeling it's necessary to change from one type of sand to another type of sand.

I'm going to show her what you've done!

In all seriousness though, you've done something very impressive. I'm envious. You've given me a couple of ideas for future projects.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

WOW!!! So many great ideas in one post.

I absolutely love the new background, I could not believe it was a DIY. It is absolutely perfect and the additional rocks in the tank match up very nicely, those are real rocks on the substrate correct?

I'm sure you will be getting a lot of requests for details on the canopy lift system so be prepared to write an article for it. It would be a nice addition to the Library articles.

Thanks for sharing and can't wait for the new tank build thread.


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

=D> Hats off to you..


----------



## UNIDEKE (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice! Love the background...have pics of the process?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Wow! Absolutely fantastic system! Thanks for sharing, especially all the photos! The automatic water changes and you lighting solution look strangely familiar to me 

What I am particularly interested in is your automatic lift canopy! I have thought about something like that quite a bit, but never seen it realized. You mention a 'linear actuator'. I assume that is the thing that actually drives the entire contraption. Could you tell us a bit more about that, for example where did you buy it and what is it usually used for? Also, what kind of modifications did you have to make?

I can usually do all maintenance on my 240G with the canopy on, but once every couple of years something happens that forces me to take it off. Taking off an 8' canopy is a major hassle, and having an automatic lifter would be wonderful. Also, my Dad in Germany has a 1m (about 3') tank with a store-bought very heavy oak canopy. Since my Dad has a bad back from working as a landscape gardener all life, there is no way he could get this thing off now that he is in his 70s. That's another case where an automatic lifter would be invaluable!


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm Speechless!


----------



## jimmymac (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice! I have had aragonite in my 210 for a few years. 
I've been thinking about adding African cichlid mix to my tank
to cut down on the bright white of the aragonite. 
And give it a more natural look.
Your tank has made me decide to finely pull the trigger.
Thanks, Jim


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

gmaschke said:


> I'm Speechless!


+50 :thumb:

I read this when it was posted.... Still in awe


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

yes way cool setup, you've given me some ideas for my 55gal i just got...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

holy **** daniel no wonder you never answer your phone hahaha

the new background looks awesome and that canopy lift and automatic water changer look sick wish you lived closer id have you slaving at my house

wheres the pics of the cyps bro?


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

=D>

Now you got me thinking.. I have a spare thermostat in my garage I'll have to put it good use.

Great work


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

What material did you use making your background? You must have done an insane job cuz to me it looks like the back to future pre-made modules, but if its DIY can you post some pics of how you did it mate?

If you did em, i envy you


----------



## bft3278 (Oct 18, 2010)

so sorry guys, i have been busy with work and forgot all about this thread!



zimmy said:


> I love reading posts like this. Thanks for sharing the details of your set up. Lots of great information and ideas to consider.
> 
> I can't wait to see the 240G in wall build thread. opcorn:


you are welcome zimmy! i will certainly keep you posted on the build as it progress's. :thumb:



AulonoKarl said:


> My wife thinks I'm a crazy person for taking the time to paint the back of my tank and feeling it's necessary to change from one type of sand to another type of sand.
> 
> I'm going to show her what you've done!
> 
> In all seriousness though, you've done something very impressive. I'm envious. You've given me a couple of ideas for future projects.


Thank you so much! alot of hard work has gone into this tank. everything has been hand built by me and im glad some of you have enjoyed it 



Deeda said:


> WOW!!! So many great ideas in one post.
> 
> I absolutely love the new background, I could not believe it was a DIY. It is absolutely perfect and the additional rocks in the tank match up very nicely, those are real rocks on the substrate correct?
> 
> ...


thank you deeda, some of the rocks are real and others are foam. i painted the rocks to match the background.

i would love to do a full write up for people on the canopy lift system if there is a demand for it.



Gags said:


> =D> Hats off to you..


thank you gags! :thumb:



UNIDEKE said:


> Very nice! Love the background...have pics of the process?


thank you, yes i do have process pictures of the background. i will have to check with one of my employees to see where they are.



fmueller said:


> Wow! Absolutely fantastic system! Thanks for sharing, especially all the photos! The automatic water changes and you lighting solution look strangely familiar to me
> 
> What I am particularly interested in is your automatic lift canopy! I have thought about something like that quite a bit, but never seen it realized. You mention a 'linear actuator'. I assume that is the thing that actually drives the entire contraption. Could you tell us a bit more about that, for example where did you buy it and what is it usually used for? Also, what kind of modifications did you have to make?
> 
> I can usually do all maintenance on my 240G with the canopy on, but once every couple of years something happens that forces me to take it off. Taking off an 8' canopy is a major hassle, and having an automatic lifter would be wonderful. Also, my Dad in Germany has a 1m (about 3') tank with a store-bought very heavy oak canopy. Since my Dad has a bad back from working as a landscape gardener all life, there is no way he could get this thing off now that he is in his 70s. That's another case where an automatic lifter would be invaluable!


Frank this means alot to me coming from you, i have seen pictures of your tank and it is a masterpiece!

the canopy lift is not very exspensive and is easy to put together if your handy with tools. i would love to help you out and give you full instructions on how to build one of these. once you have one you will never have tank without it again! im not sure if im allowed to link vendor websites or prices? maybe you can pm me and i will write one up for you or if even one of the mod's here would let me write one up in the library section? i appreciate your kind words frank and let me know what your thoughts are. :wink:



SobrietyRocks707 said:


> gmaschke said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Speechless!
> ...


lol thank you guys! i dont know what to say??? 



m1ke715m said:


> holy #%$& daniel no wonder you never answer your phone hahaha
> 
> the new background looks awesome and that canopy lift and automatic water changer look sick wish you lived closer id have you slaving at my house
> 
> wheres the pics of the cyps bro?


thanks mike! i would love to hook you up if i was closer to you. maybe if i get some business over there and fly out i'll look you up lol

i'll get some pictures of the cyps soon, its kinda hard to take pictures of them because they are so fast and small. they are getting bigger though. i think the automatic water changer has really helped with that/



123vb123 said:


> What material did you use making your background? You must have done an insane job cuz to me it looks like the back to future pre-made modules, but if its DIY can you post some pics of how you did it mate?
> 
> If you did em, i envy you


yes this is a DIY but i do make these for customers. I have a small business with a couple of employees that help me manufacture these, but i am slowly fazing the backgrounds out and focusing more on home installations and remodels for aqauriums in the walls. slowly turning my business into a local fish store. i appreciate the comments!

i will be updating this thread more with pictures and more ideas and upcoming projects! stay tuned everyone opcorn:


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

really informative thread with great pitcures.

I thought I had my 150 all figured out but after this thread I don't think I'm ready.


----------



## FrankFishy (Sep 6, 2011)

NICE :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

i know a few people who want backgrounds bro if you are still making them


----------

